# Another Great Amtrak Vacation



## stntylr (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got back from a trip from Temple, Texas to San Diego. here's a video I made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4pLak4HwZQ


----------



## stntylr (Aug 19, 2012)

Another video from my trip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK-tKBmFXD8


----------



## lthanlon (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice images -- thanks for posting them. Did the Eagle stop in Sanderson?


----------



## stntylr (Aug 19, 2012)

lthanlon said:


> Nice images -- thanks for posting them. Did the Eagle stop in Sanderson?


That's in the next part.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 19, 2012)

Enjoyed the videos Stan. Brought back great memories of our TE trip a couple years ago.


----------



## stntylr (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH-xUL2VtN4


----------



## stntylr (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_MumPlYW1Q


----------



## stntylr (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA-r6IRNkuw


----------



## reefgeek (Aug 22, 2012)

I enjoyed your videos! Is there still time to wander into San Antonio for a snack?


----------



## stntylr (Aug 22, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> I enjoyed your videos! Is there still time to wander into San Antonio for a snack?


It's a four hour wait.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanx,

That got me primed for my trip next week, ELP-LAX!!!!


----------



## stntylr (Aug 23, 2012)

If you look quick you can see a steam locomotive in the Amtrak maintenance yard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey3fKiXHKNU


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 23, 2012)

stntylr said:


> If you look quick you can see a steam locomotive in the Amtrak maintenance yard.


It's Santa Fe 4-8-4 No. 3751, to which much of this report is devoted: South By Southwest Chief. Photos and videos of this fine locomotive in action! When not out and about it lives at the Amtrak L.A. Maintenance Facility adjacent to the Redondo Junction flyover, and can be seen from passing trains.







Santa Fe 3751 leads the Grand Canyon Limited at Barstow, California, 5-14-12.
​


----------



## stntylr (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkXm2C3nAnw


----------



## stntylr (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXkxtZzrrKA


----------



## stntylr (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLs7zDpcm4o


----------

